# A very good rescue



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Out of the blue yesterday the local recycling facility called me and said the men in the yard had found a litter of 4 kittens. Did I want to come and trap them? 

Great, just great, I thought. Of course I would go, but oh no, here we go, a week of running back and forth trying to catch kittens and monitoring traps. I left right away but as an after thought I stopped by Animalkind, our feline rescue group, to see if they could help. 

Animalkind said yes, we'll take them. Thank you, Animalkind. When I arrived at the recycling facility, three guys came out to help. The kittens weren't running around - they were barricaded in a little hutch someone had made for the outdoor strays. 

Keep in mind, these are rough guys who do seriously dirty work. But here they were, transformed into compassionate kitten wranglers. One guy had gloves. He got down on his stomach and one by one he reached in and brought out five tiny kittens, hissing and spitting, and put them in my carriers. All the while saying things like. "There you go little buddy. You're going to have a real home." 

Fifteen minutes after I arrived I was on my way. The kittens were beautful...3 black and whites and 2 gray and whites. At Animalkind they had a checkup and a meal and when I left the volunteers were on the phone rounding up a foster family. Amazing.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, now that's what I call a successful rescue day!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> Keep in mind, these are rough guys who do seriously dirty work. But here they were, transformed into compassionate kitten wranglers.


Kittens have a way of transforming people, don't they?!  Sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Heart Melt. I love how kittens can just DO that, make everyone go all mushy.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes, it was wonderful to get so much unexpected help. 
The director at Animalkind said the kittens were only four weeks old. 
I'm going back for the mother cat tomorrow.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Update, please!! And pass more tissues...


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

*Update*



Straysmommy said:


> Update, please!! And pass more tissues...


I made an appointment at the clinic in advance and successfully trapped the mother cat Thursday morning. She went straight to the vet to get fixed and have her shots. 

Mom cat is beautiful - a striking black and white DMH with a bushy black tail. She is doing well in the big cage in my barn, getting visits from the resident cats, and will eventually join them. 

It's really late in the year to have a rescued cat confined to the acclimation cage, but she has a down sleeping bag to burrow into. And of course fresh water, plenty of food, perches and toys.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awwww, thanks for the update...and for your big heart!

Any news about the kittens?


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

*Greenport . .*

you're one of the big reasons I hang in there. An inspiration for us all. Good on ya.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Greensport Feral you are the bomb! I got choked up to reading about those men. People truly are tender down deep in their hearts. Animals bring it out. What a sweet story.


----------

